# Dear Laura near 5000 shots!!



## Like an Angel

*Congratulations Laura!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* ​ 
Thank you for your help and I'm sorry for making you work hard sometimes  ... it's always a pleasure to read your posts!!  ​


----------



## alc112

FElicidades Laura!!! La mejor traductaro del del mundo
Parece que fue hace un mes que te felicité por los 4000.


----------



## Agnès E.

Although we've had no sports forum
No cooking forum
But just language forums
You managed to reach 
Five thousand posts anyway
All we all appreciate each
Of them you wrote in such an elegant way!!

Bravo Laura !!


----------



## Phryne

alc112 said:
			
		

> *FE*licidades Laura!!! La mejor *traductaro del del* mundo
> Parece que fue hace un mes que te felicité por los 4000.



Considerando que todos coincidimos que sos una excelsa traductora, Laura, te tenemos un trabajito. Ya tenemos un Benjois y aparentemente un Aleñol...  ...veamos como te van las traducciones con este!!  

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!! *

y brindemos por 5000 mensajes más! 

saludos, 
MJ


----------



## funnydeal

Muchisímas Felicidades Laura


----------



## Whodunit

*Now you're allowed to open a Cuisine Forum in our German Forum!!!

Happy 5000, Laura.​*


----------



## alc112

Whodunit said:
			
		

> *Now you're allowed to open a Cuisine Forum in our German Forum!!!​*
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy 5000, Laura.*
> *
> *​*
> *


Si
Queremos conocer tu recetapara hacer las mejores sopas de letras 
O una especialidad del idioma
Por cierto, me encanta la lengua a la vinagreta


----------



## DDT

Thanks Laura, YOU'RE GREAT!!!

DDT


----------



## garryknight

Congratulations on reaching 5,000 posts, Laura. You always seem to come up with better translations than most.


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades!


 You have cooked up a wonderful combination of quality help to your fellow foreros.  Thanks for being such a fine colleague.


Un abrazo,
Cuchu​


----------



## ILT

Laura:

5000 posts!!!  Great news for a great contributor 

Congratulations!

ILT


----------



## te gato

Add a dash of spice..
a lot of whit..
a heap of humor..
mix it all together with knowledge, translation, *context,...*
the resulting culinary creation...
our Laura...

Congratulations on 5000..
and thanks for being you....

tg


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡5.000 congratulations, Laura!


----------



## lauranazario

Thanks to everyone for their sweet words... and a special mention to my friends in the German Forum who were such good sports on April Fools Day when I "hijacked" their space and pretended to be their new _übel Moderator_! 

Hugs to all,
LN


----------



## Lancel0t

cONGRATULATIONS Laura, THank you so much for all your help.


----------



## saramar

Hola Laura!!!!!
¡¡¡¡MUUUCCHAAAASS FEEEELIIIICIIIDAADEEESS!!!! 
Pero a estas alturas no se si ya será por los 6.000  
Un abrazo
Sara


----------

